# boy or girl test? Used by reflexologists to guess the babys sex...



## pinkiepops

A freind of mine who is a reflexologyst told me the other day that if you have a swelling on youre right foot ( where the foot arch is and underneath the ankle bone) this means youre haveing a boy and on the left a girl.
Apparently this swelling represents the uterus and only pregnant woman have it. And as the right side of youre body represents the male side in reflexology you would have a swelling there if it was a boy ( supposedly) mine says its a boy and im haveing gender scan next week so ill soon found out :)!

Just wondred if any one else thinks its accurate? xx


----------



## lovemy bump

i have more swelling in the right side and im haveing a boy :D



https://tickers.fortunebaby-download.com/pregnancy-bar/03/14/2010/pregnancy-ticker___.png


----------



## Kirst264

Oooh i've never heard this, my mum is a reflexologist so i'll have to ask her x


----------



## beccybobeccy

:shrug:I'm not sure where I should be looking...


----------



## origin

I'm a reflexologist. I've not heard of this before so would be interested to know more - sounds interesting. Though selling and tenderness could represent that the baby is more at that side at that time or that the uterus is stretching. It is not wise to palpate and touch this point too much on the foot, we normally don't touch it at all in pregnant women until they are due as it can stimulate the uterus to bring on contractions. A gentle glide over is fine but noone go pressing around too hard. To find it is on the inside of the foot, on the side. It is diagnoally under the ankle bone towards the heel. It feels like a smooth round dip. The easiest way to find it is to run your thumb and fingers either side of your foot at the back to the base, you will find as you move down your they go into two dips, on on the outside of the foot and the other the inside. The outside dip is the ovary and the inside dip the uterus. The uterus is on both feet in the same place. Mine has been tender on the left so will be interesting to see if I have a girll.
xxx


----------



## Sarah&Ady

My left foot and ankle is swollen much more than my right.... and I am having a boy :)


----------



## Backyard_baby

I have swelling on both sides, lol.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

beccybobeccy said:


> :shrug:I'm not sure where I should be looking...

me either! lol


----------



## Aunty E

Mine's on the right, but I'm convinced I'm having a girl - especially from the nub I spotted at my twelve week scan. I'll update in a couple of weeks when we find out.


----------



## Sophist

No swelling on either foot here.

But reflexology helped my 6 days past due labor start with my daughter!


----------



## zoe87

both my feet are the same :/


----------



## InvisibleRain

.... in that case, im not pregnant... D: lol i have no swelling in my feet/ankles lol!.. AWE CRAP!..........  this doesnt apply to everyone it seems hehe!


----------



## Tilliepink

Left for me and im having a girl.


----------

